# McRib returns



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Gaussy (Dec 4, 2012)

An artery clogged up just by staring at the image.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh yeah!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2012)

Never had one, don't intend on breaking that streak either.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 4, 2012)

I've never had one, but I've heard folks swear by them. Just doesn't really sound like something I'd like.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 4, 2012)

I've had a few in my time, but it's probably been 10-15 years ago. I don't understand the cult following at all.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 4, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Never had one, don't intend on breaking that streak either.


I'm with you there. Ick.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd eat it.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

Think it was college the last time I had one. I wish they'd bring back the Arch deluxe, that one was teh Shiite.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 4, 2012)

I worked in a strip mall in HS a couple doors away from McD's. Used to get an Arch Deluxe value meal on days when I worked a longer shift. I liked that one.

They used to have more of a baked chicken sandwich that I liked too. I'm sure it was just steamed with grill marks painted on, but it wasn't half bad.

Actually, the first memory of moving into my childhood house when I was 5 was opening the car door and vomiting out a McDonald's strawberry shake.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 4, 2012)

I remember having one about 15 years ago when there was some major hype about them being introduced. Nothing worth writing home about and I never had a second one that I can remember.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 4, 2012)

McDonalds shakes are one chemical away from being plastic...got to love organic chemistry class. Don't think I've had a mcdonalds shake since learning that


----------



## pbrme (Dec 4, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> McDonalds shakes are one chemical away from being plastic...got to love organic chemistry class. Don't think I've had a mcdonalds shake since learning that


Gross. So you could drink the shake along with the chemical and have plastic in your tummy? Smells like a million dollar lawsuit, ending with a permanent warning message.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 4, 2012)

pbrme said:


> Think it was college the last time I had one. I wish they'd bring back the Arch deluxe, that one was teh Shiite.


They were teh awsum with bacon.

But they were one of Mickey D's biggest flops....http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=16966&amp;st=0&amp;p=6907024&amp;hl=burgers&amp;fromsearch=1entry6907024


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 4, 2012)

Personally, I would return to the fast food world more often if I could get the California Whopper from BK... that was good. And the only McDonald's shakes I look forward to is the Shamrock shakes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 4, 2012)

There is NOTHING on the McD's menu I look forward to. Ever.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 4, 2012)

Anyone ever try those birthday cake milkshakes from Zaxby's? Awesome!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> There is NOTHING on the McD's menu I look forward to. Ever.


+1


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 4, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Anyone ever try those birthday cake milkshakes from Zaxby's? Awesome!


Elephant Girl loves those things. But she gets sick every time she has one.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 4, 2012)

she does have tummy issues sometimes...


----------



## envirotex (Dec 5, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> There is NOTHING on the McD's menu I look forward to. Ever.


Egg McMuffin. Only thing worth eating from MacD.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 5, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > There is NOTHING on the McD's menu I look forward to. Ever.
> ...


Poppycock I say. McD's fries are awesome. Dollar menu: side salad for $1 (you really can't modify lettuce and tomatoes). Chesseburgers and McChicken are ok in a pinch. I don't eat there everyday, but McD's is not total junk, they deserve a break today.


----------



## csb (Dec 5, 2012)

I remember traveling with a guy who was highly lactose intolerant and gluten intolerant. It was 2000 and we were in Europe, land of bread and a time before gluten-free was everywhere. The poor guy lived on protein bars most of the week. When we found a McD's, he rejoiced and ordered a shake. We looked at him in confusion and he was kind enough to point out there is no actual dairy in McDonald's milkshakes. It's mostly kaolinite.

Who knows if they are still made of the stuff, but it was definitely an eyeopener.

That said, I crave McD's fries.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2012)

I got some McNuggets pretty recently that hit the spot, and the fries are the bomb.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 5, 2012)

They have a fruit and yogurt parfait for $1 I get in the morning for breakfast. It even comes with a packet of granola. It's real fruit, frozen but not the canned sugarized stuff.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 5, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


Their fries are da bomb, but nowhere as good as they were in the seventies when thye used animal fat in the fryers.

The McDouble is a pretty good value, too. Pretty much a Big Mac w/out all the foo-foo-stuff on it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Have you tried the bacon mcdouble? A limited time thing but good


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 5, 2012)

I like to order a fudge sundae then dip the french fries into the ice cream. There is something about the combination of hot fried salty goodness mixed with the cold vanilla chocolate sweetness. But then again, I also like chocolate covered bacon...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 5, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Have you tried the bacon mcdouble? A limited time thing but good


I don't believe they offered that down here.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 5, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I like to order a fudge sundae then dip the french fries into the ice cream. There is something about the combination of hot fried salty goodness mixed with the cold vanilla chocolate sweetness. But then again, I also like chocolate covered bacon...


French frys dipped in Wendy's Frosties are the bomb! Of course, I haven't had that in probably 10 years or so, but it used to be great.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I like to order a fudge sundae then dip the french fries into the ice cream. There is something about the combination of hot fried salty goodness mixed with the cold vanilla chocolate sweetness.


My father used to do that from time to time. The waiter would look at him like he sprouted a 3rd eye in his forehead. I wouldn't order it personally, but it's not half bad.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I like to order a fudge sundae then dip the french fries into the ice cream. There is something about the combination of hot fried salty goodness mixed with the cold vanilla chocolate sweetness. But then again, I also like chocolate covered bacon...
> ...


THIS...until they changed wendy's fries. Now it isn't as good.


----------



## csb (Dec 5, 2012)

I miss Wendy's old fries.

And I LOVED dipping fries into a vanilla shake at McDonald's.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2012)

^ you guys are weird.... :huh:

:joke:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 5, 2012)

What the heck did they do to Wendy's fries? They suck.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> What the heck did they do to Wendy's fries? They suck.


But they're natural cut with sea salt now....


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 5, 2012)

I haven't had any since they changed them.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 5, 2012)

They definitely don't reheat in the microwave very well, either.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I like to order a fudge sundae then dip the french fries into the ice cream.


Fail. The original, and much better option, is Wendy's fries dipped in a Frosty...

(at least before Wendy's went with that sea salt $hit they serve now)


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 5, 2012)

We didn't have a Wendy's in our town growing up... I actually never had a Frosty until I was in college... and to be honest, if I am going to splurge on Fast Food then I'm going to go with the worst thing for me... not Wendy's.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 5, 2012)

It's so sad, but it has been 2-3 years since I went to a McDonald's.

If I ever get fast food, I usually get Jimmy John's or Chipotle.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 5, 2012)

the wendy's near where i grew up used to have a buffet with salad and tacos. That's what I got when we went there...I've still never had a wendy's burger. I get chicken if we go there which isn't often.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2012)

For fast food, I prefer Arby's or Good Times.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 5, 2012)

I like the turkey bacon ranch sandwich at Arby's. I really like Zaxby's salads too. When I think "fast food" I tend not to think of those two because they are more costly than a burger and fries for us. Now I want an Arby's sandwhich.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2012)

I have no idea what Zaxby's is.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 5, 2012)

Mmm, Arby's.

Mmm, Qdoba.

uke: McDonald's. To me all their food tastes fake.

BK will do in a pinch, as will Subway and Wendy's.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2012)

Chipotle &gt;&gt;&gt; Qdoba


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Chipotle &gt;&gt;&gt; Qdoba


Not around here, it's actually the opposite. The meat is better at Qdoba around my area.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2012)

The Qdoba "queso" is little more than a block of Velveta cheese and generic salsa. uke:


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 5, 2012)

I agree with this!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2012)

^Flush twice, it's a long way to the kitchen.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 5, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chipotle &gt;&gt;&gt; Qdoba
> ...





Dexman PE said:


> Chipotle &gt;&gt;&gt; Qdoba


qdoba rulz!!! actually tried Moe's over thanksgiving holiday...a little too tex mex for me. I still prefer qdoba


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 5, 2012)

There is no Chipotle around here, so I can't compare. I will agree that Qboba's queso is gross though.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 5, 2012)

For those that don't know...Freebird's &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Chipotle=Qboba. (C&amp;Q)

Come to Texas, and then you'll know.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 5, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I like the turkey bacon ranch sandwich at Arby's. I really like Zaxby's salads too. When I think "fast food" I tend not to think of those two because they are more costly than a burger and fries for us. Now I want an Arby's sandwhich.


They don't have the turkey bacon ranch around here anymore 

This was the only thing I would eat there when I went. I've tried their deli samiches but I have a hard time forking over $6 when my fridge can produce the same thing for way less...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 5, 2012)

I wish chipotle had a queso sauce that I could put on top of the mounds of cheese and sour cream that I get on my carnitas...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 6, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I like the turkey bacon ranch sandwich at Arby's.


I got one for free (Thank you, three wolf moon shirt!) and it wasn't worth what I paid for it.

I like Arby's reubens, but holy crap that place is waaaay overpriced for what you get. Their BLT is criminally overpriced.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 6, 2012)

I used to love the 5 for $5 roast beef sandwiches there. I don't know what they charge now, but I used to put away some of those back during grad school.


----------



## csb (Dec 6, 2012)

They got rid of 5 for $5. We stopped at Arby's on the way to Thanksgiving weekend (after I had asked to go to IHOP) and when the total rang up my husband said, "We could have ate at IHOP!"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> I used to love the 5 for $5 roast beef sandwiches there. I don't know what they charge now, but I used to put away some of those back during grad school.


LOL, I remember that too. We used to hit that deal quite a bit in high school.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2012)

They used to have 29 cent hamburgers and 39 cent cheeseburgers on certain days at McD's when I was in high school.

I was involved with the school musical one year and we had practices after school. Me and a friend made a 29/39 run one day during the break in practice. When you factored in the cast, the band, the stage crew, teachers, etc. it was a good 50 or 60 people overall. It was the only time I've ever ordered fast food in triple digits. Instead of a bag they gave us our order in this enormous cardboard box.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 6, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> They used to have 29 cent hamburgers and 39 cent cheeseburgers on certain days at McD's when I was in high school.


They still do 49 cent h-burgers on Wednesday, i think.

Arby's RB sandwiches violently disagree with my system.


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 6, 2012)

Tijuana Flats &gt;&gt;&gt;Qdoba=Chipotle

Is a shame you cannot find them out of Florida.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 6, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > They used to have 29 cent hamburgers and 39 cent cheeseburgers on certain days at McD's when I was in high school.
> ...


I remember those days. During football season in highschool, I could easily put down $2.90 worth.
So with all this talk of fast food, I decided to stop at the local McD for the BEC meal on my way to work this morning. &lt;-Bad Idea. My stomach feels like the lining is eroding away. It could partially be due to couple shots of shine I had last night to celebrate papa PBR's 60th b-day... but I'm blaming it on the plastic breakfast. Going to go puke shards of my own pelvis now.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 6, 2012)

LOTR&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;SW


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2012)

My golf buddy owns a Moby Dick...I had fish for dinner, it was awesome.


----------

